# Who's this Racycle Babe!!



## carlitos60 (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm Just Wondering' Who's this Racycle Babe???

I'm Just Into It!!!

Does It STILL Alive???


----------



## Lux Low (Mar 19, 2015)

She Lives Here !


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Now that's the bike I want! Heck I'd sell you my Racycle badge if I could get that Carlitos!


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 20, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Now that's the bike I want! Heck I'd sell you my Racycle badge if I could get that Carlitos!





Yeah!!! 

You Should Sell It Anyways!!
I Need It!!!!

Unless Lux Low SELL Me His Babe!!! LOL


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Mar 20, 2015)

Curious what the functionality of the front suspension forks are on a racing bike like this?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 20, 2015)

I'd like to know the story on this bike as well. Is this a real Pacemaker? Would it have had the spring fork? Optional? Pedals don't look correct either. What say ye Racycle aficionados? V/r Shawn


----------



## Wcben (Mar 20, 2015)

The forks were an option, could have been on any Racycle including the Pacemaker, it may have started life as a Pacemaker, without a model number on the headtube, pretty much impossible to tell, it looks like it has the longer wheelbase of the Pacemaker.  Rear hub (or at least the rear sprocket) is different than typical Pacemaker.  The pedals may also be original, the two options were rubber blocks and rat-traps.


----------



## filmonger (Mar 21, 2015)

I think Luxlow has this on eBay - the frame, chainring and hanger look to be listed at the moment.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Rac...800?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58c0e786a0


----------

